
Tech’s Increasing Dependence on Foreign Students, in Six Charts - lladnar
https://onezero.medium.com/techs-increasing-dependence-on-foreign-students-in-six-charts-5a9ffc997519
======
dvtrn
_As tech companies’ use of H1-B visas has risen, so too has the size of their
overall workforce. The directionality is unclear — did they seek out foreign
workers to fill talent gaps from the American population, or did their use of
foreign workers allow them to grow in the first place?_

A question I find myself pondering quite often, as I watch divisions adjacent
to mine boast and beat chest at company All-Hands about "growth" in our
global/off-shore teams while simultaneously dragging their feet on making
commensurate investments on bringing furloughed workers back or investing in
back-filling roles that have gone abandoned for quarters on end.

